# Help... Dream Weaver needs a new name...



## Jezzy (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is a pic of the soap. It is scented with Patchouli, Berga, Cloves and lavendar. It smells heavenly. I originaly wanted to name it something with hippy... Hippy Chick, ect.ect. then I was daydreaming about naming this soap and thought of dream weaver which is the name of a song so that is a no go... What do you think? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cut






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm no good with names but it is a beauty!  Great swirl!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 1, 2011)

I am no good at names either... When I think about naming a soap I always think about songs.... 

Thanks!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jezzy, that soap looks sooo pretty!!! LOVE the colors.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it!  Beautiful swirls.  If you want to go the Hippy route, why not pull from the culture instead of the actual Hippy title.  Something with Peace, Love, Free...I don't know.  Just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 1, 2011)

Great idea NancyRogers...


----------



## KnowWhat (Jul 1, 2011)

I love that soap!


----------



## krissy (Jul 1, 2011)

what about Dream Catcher? it is close the dream weaver at least...


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 1, 2011)

I like that krissy!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 1, 2011)

Soooo... I just wrote Gary Wright an email asking him for permission to use Dream Weaver as the name of the soap... lol. I wonder if he will answer. 

What do you think about Daydreamer? I don't know why it is so important for me on this soap.  :?


----------



## krissy (Jul 1, 2011)

i really like daydreamer.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2011)

What about Whirled Peace?

Jezzy - Your soap is gorgeous!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 1, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What about Whirled Peace?
> 
> Jezzy - Your soap is gorgeous!



Hee!  I love that name!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Although it does show my age.  :wink:


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2011)

You could change it slightly, like "Dream Weaving" or "Dream of a Weaver" but put the "of a" in pretty small font. Dream Weave. Woven Dreams. Daydreamer. Dreaming. Dream On. Softly Dreaming. Hippie Dreamerino (too many SImpsons episodes lately). 

Fabulous swirl. Fabulous. Did you layer it in the mold or is it an ITP? It is flat out gorgeous.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What about Whirled Peace?
> 
> Jezzy - Your soap is gorgeous!



Very clever play on words!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks but it's not original. I based it off a tshirt from years ago - "Whirled Peas"

There was another one that went with it - "Stop the Violins". I thought they were funny.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL, "stop the violins" now that's funny!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I am LOVING the suggestions.

Thanks for all of the compliments. I do itp swirl. I only add a little bit of color one dot and a little line then pour. When that color is just about gone I will use the different color. One dot then a line. (do you get it) kinda like a one eyes smiley face. sometimes I will add both of the colors.

I think the pink is a little to neon... I was looking for a more subtle pink

Anyway... just incase you are wondering Gary Wright hasn't written back lol...


----------



## Relle (Jul 2, 2011)

I LOVE IT. I think the pink is just right. I'd name it Fairy Floss.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 2, 2011)

Your soap looks beautiful and the oils sound divine!

Daydreamer sounds good ... purple mist / purple peace / ...  ?

Whatever you call it ... have fun!


----------



## Bayougirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Hippy dreams?


----------



## JackiK (Jul 2, 2011)

It reminds me of aurora borealis.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 2, 2011)

Bayougirl said:
			
		

> Hippy dreams?



I like Hippy Dreams. It makes for a good play on words. I also like Jacki's comment that it reminds her of the aurora borealis. Does it have to have dreams in the name? Aurora Fantasy might make a nice name.

eta: Okay...the more I think of it, the more I like Aurora Fantasy. Jezzy, if you don't like it, I think I want to use the name.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hazel, i like that too but it wouldn't work here in Germany. Aurora is the brand name of a flour here and that wouldn't work.

It is a toss up between daydreamer and hippy dreams.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2011)

I can understand that. You wouldn't want people confusing your soap with flour.   

I like both names although I prefer Hippy Dreams, JMO. Maybe you could ask people to vote and see which one everyone likes the best.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow!!! Not like I was expecting it but Gary Wright's wife Rose actually answered my email and wants to know mote about my company before they say yes!  :shock: She is flying to Germany tomorrow and wanted to know if that was close to me. (not really) i will be sending her a bar of my soap to her hotel... I am GEEKED!!! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 5, 2011)

How amazing that she would be in your country at the same time you're e-mailing her.  That kizmet thing works every time.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! That's fantastic! It's really nice of her to answer your email. Best of luck but I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

I have no idea on the name, but that's pretty!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! I am so excited! I got permission from Gary Wright to use the name Dream Weaver!!!
I was glad he asked about my company. I told him everything, and about my cancer soaps and lotion bars that I give away to cancer patients. I think that was why he is letting me use dream weaver without paying royalty.
Paying it forward really comes back to you!!

Yeahhhhh I am soooo excited!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations Jezzy!

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic news!  It's wonderful that your email was answered and it's great that the name is ok for you to use with that wonderful soap!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2011)

Jezzy that is fantastic news and have to say your soap is beautiful what a gorgeous swirl you have done


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks! I am still Really excited! I sent him and his wife a soap package to their hotel  including a dream weaver salt soap (of course) The other soap isn't cured yet. I hope they answer how they like it!


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2011)

Incredible!!! Good for you (good on you, for you aussie girls) for taking the chance to email him- lots of people wouldn't have taken the risk or given it a try. That is so cool- will he give any permission to make certain people know the name has his backing? It would make a good selling point (although it's beautiful bar that will sell itself    )!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 11, 2011)

Newbie, I sent him some of my stuff to his hotel in Munich. He is arriving there on the 14th. I am going to wait and see what he says. Then maybe ask him. I don't want to push my luck ya know!


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully he will just give it to you without asking. Ha! Having the stars using your soaps- you're big time now! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't it exciting? We can say "Yeah, we knew her when she was just starting out."  

Hmm...I wonder if I email Eric Clapton if he'd let me use "Strange Brew" for my beer soap.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol Hazel! Why don't you ask? Maybe he will answer?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think I'd be able to find his email unless it's EC (at) slowhand (dot) com.   

That would be so cool to be able to call a soap "Strange Brew". It would be a beer & cream soap and I'd use this FO for it.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e-Oil.html  :wink:


----------



## saltydog (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha, that is so great, Jezzy, congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 13, 2011)

It probably won't be as easy to find it as it was to find Gary Wrights, that is for sure! He has a fan page and I wrote the mail to that.

Beer & buds? Sudsy buds? Suds 'n Buds? I Have also wanted to try that Fo!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2011)

I would think he would have a publicity person/assistant that handles requests, etc. 

I don't know about about using a beer scent. I'm still leaning towards something like Cannabis Flower or Bamboo Hemp. I mean we're talking about EC and the hazy lazy summer nights of '67. Gotta have certain ingredients and scents associated with this time.

Not that I remember those times...too young.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you looked for a contact possibility? Just do it! I thought it was just about the dumbest idea that I had and within a week Dream Weaver was mine to use!
Ps... Gary and his wife arrive today in Munich where I sent the soap! 

Buds 'n brew


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2011)

That's great! I just know they're going to love the soap. Well, maybe not him, but I'm sure his wife will.  


eta: I took your advice and looked up on how to contact EC. On the page, it stated to carefully follow the procedures and to expect a 3+ month wait for a reply.


----------



## madpiano (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you may find that Adobe is going to be much harder to convince that you cna use the name of one of their Programs for a soap....

http://www.adobe.com/products/dreamweaver.html


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2011)

It's okay. I found out you can't copyright a title. Besides if you could, Gary Wright used "Dreamweaver" years before Adobe came up with the program.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 15, 2011)

You can't copyright a title? 

Good luck on your answer from  EC!


----------



## Tater (Jul 28, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL


----------

